# Grinding/Sanding/Cutting Slate Tile?



## Alabaster

I bought a dining room table with slate tiles for the top -- the tiles are loosely placed into a grid-like frame on the top.  Unfortunately two of the tiles are just a hair too wide and do not fit into the the grid.  (The table looks like this)

I probably only need to shave off 1/8" or so, maybe less, to make them fit.  I own a circular saw, dremel, drill, and small handheld jigsaw.  

My instinct is to try to find some kind of heavy-duty sanding wheel for my dremel.  Do you think this will do the trick, or do I need a more powerful tool to grind and/or cut it down?

Thanks,
chris.


----------



## CraigFL

They make tile saws with diamond blades for things like that. I would find an installer that will cut them for you, rent a saw or buy a diamond blade for your circular saw. Your dremel tool will take you all day to do it....


----------



## Alabaster

It's just that only a sliver needs to come off, I figured sanding/grinding it down would be better than trying to cut it -- I'm not sure I can get that kind of precision with a circular saw.

Do you think this would do the trick?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004UDIC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Thanks
chris.


----------



## ToolGuy

That would work. I'd say get it and do it. You can probably get the bit from your nearest home depot, lowes or similar big box store.


----------



## CraigFL

Alabaster said:


> It's just that only a sliver needs to come off, I figured sanding/grinding it down would be better than trying to cut it -- I'm not sure I can get that kind of precision with a circular saw.
> 
> Do you think this would do the trick?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004UDIC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Thanks
> chris.



I have one and have used it to cut tile. Be aware it is VERY difficult to cut a straight, good looking edge with the bit. If you can make yourself some kind of guide when you're using it it will be possible. The difficulty is that the bit will either pull into the work or out of the work when you try to cut depending on the rotation and which way you're moving it. Unless you make a guide that you can push up against with the non-cutting part of the shaft, the edge will be scalloped and sloppy.  

Making a guide becomes a PITA especially when you can more easily buy a diamond blade for your circular saw like this for $13.00 :

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95501

I know people hate Harbor Fright tools but a $13 blade for just a few cuts will work just fine...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I just did a tile job with 19 inch x 39 inch tiles and needed a jig since renting a saw that big was a no go. I made a fast simple jig using a piece of plywood, 2 1x2s and 2 small pieces of siding. I bought a $39.00  diamond blade for my skill saw and I was good to go. It worked like a charm.
Okay my drawing sucks but you get the idea.


----------



## walkaho

I have a slate floor that has a high spot where a door is dragging.  The door is big, heavy, and expensive, and I figured rather than chancing messing up the door by taking it and shaving it down I could just sand or grind down the high spot on the slate tile.  What is the best material to use for either grinding or sanding down a slate tile?  Or should I just chip away at it and then reseal it?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Sorry but I personaly would not take a chance at sanding slate tile, I think you would be making a big mistake but that's just my opinion having worked with slate tile.


----------



## jdougn

walkaho said:


> I have a slate floor that has a high spot where a door is dragging.  The door is big, heavy, and expensive, and I figured rather than chancing messing up the door by taking it and shaving it down I could just sand or grind down the high spot on the slate tile.  What is the best material to use for either grinding or sanding down a slate tile?  Or should I just chip away at it and then reseal it?


It is much easier to cut down the door. If you sand or grind the floor (which is difficult and requires special tools) that area will always look different. Additionally, as weather  & humidity change the door may start touching the floor again. Now what do you do?

If necessary, find a pro to cut the door down for you or ask some friends with carpentry experience that'll come help out.
hth, Doug


----------

